# My red tegu is nervous all the time



## Edgar Perez (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a 3 1/2 month old tegu. I have tried different types of ways to see if he would become more accustomed to me I did the leave him alone and put your hand in his cage for a while, I did the sit in the bath tub, the shirt in cage and the put him in water and make it as my hand is the way out. And nothing not a single difference from when I got him. I have always been able to get close but never touch him if i even lay a finger on him he takes off huffing. Anybody have any techniques I can try. Oh and he is about 16 inches. I don't know if that sounds like the correct size or is he little for his age.


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2014)

Size wise that sounds a bit right. What if you approached him in a darker setting where he might feel more comforted? Keep in mind that if he's agitated about ANYTHING else he won't want to be handled. Make sure his temps and diet are right. Make sure he's happy as a clam and THEN try handling him or better yet, start with just simple petting. Move slowly, approach slowly and always be super gentle.


----------



## Edgar Perez (Mar 7, 2014)

As for temps I have a reptisun 120w and a 36" zoomed 10.0 UVB and keep his cage 108 basking to 84 cool side. For food I give him turkey, chicken hearts and gizzards, talapia, tegu monitor diet, egg raw and boiled, and crickets. As for pinky mice he will not eat frozen unless I dip them in egg. I spray him with vita spray from four paws and that helps a lot on the shedding. As for humidity I keep 60-80 it hard to keep it at that but I try to spray before and after work but I keep his mulch moist all the time.


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Mar 8, 2014)

That 108 ambient temp is probably ok. But what is your basking surface temp?


----------



## Edgar Perez (Mar 8, 2014)

108 is the basking. 98 is ambient


----------



## Edgar Perez (Mar 8, 2014)

I put him in a hamper today and made it so my hand was the way out. he just sat on the side opposit my hand


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 9, 2014)

Dont worry, your little guy is still young. Just keep interacting with him like you have been. Sometimes it can take a tegu a long time to come around. But with love and care he eventualy will.


----------



## TheOneKimchi (May 18, 2014)

Edgar Perez said:


> As for temps I have a reptisun 120w and a 36" zoomed 10.0 UVB and keep his cage 108 basking to 84 cool side. For food I give him turkey, chicken hearts and gizzards, talapia, tegu monitor diet, egg raw and boiled, and crickets. As for pinky mice he will not eat frozen unless I dip them in egg. I spray him with vita spray from four paws and that helps a lot on the shedding. As for humidity I keep 60-80 it hard to keep it at that but I try to spray before and after work but I keep his mulch moist all the time.


Where could I find this? I am having a lot of shedding problems with my baby.


----------

